# الأنفزابليون ...



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

*عزيزى العضو المبارك الأنفيزبلاوى ..*
*تحية طيبة وبعد ..*

*مقدمه لسيادتكم " عبود عبد عبود " عضو زرقاوى عادى يُقال انه نشيط ..موطنه شمال أفريقيا ..*
*يعيش على اللحوم البيضاء والخضروات الطازجة ويتكاثر ويتناسل بمعدل عيلين فى العمر ...*
*لاحظت منذ فترات بعيدة ..كل ما ادخل موضوع أجد ..أسفله كُتب *
*المشاهدات 5 ( 4 أعضاء – 1 زائر ) ..ثم أجد أسمى لوحده*
*فى الطل ( عبود عبده عبود ) ...!!!!:new6:*

*طيب فين بقية الأعضاء اللى بيشاهدوا الموضوع معايا ؟*
*منفزبليين ...**!!!*
*طيب لية ؟؟ ..*
*مع أنى أجد الأدارة ذات نفسها ملعلعة أحمر وبرتقانى وحاجة تخوف وترعب ..*
*وبعض المشرفين أيضاً باللون الأصفر ..*
*باضطر اقدم رجل وأأخر رجل ( لو كان الموضوع مش بتاعى ) واقول*
*ياواد لعلك تحط مشاركة وبعدها تلاقى الموضوع طااار ..على أية أستنى شوية ..*

*أتفاجئ بعدها بأن فيه كذا مشاركة وُضعت بعد منى !!!!*
*طيب مين اللى حطها ؟*
*الجماعة الأنفزابليوين دول...!!!*

*أحساسى بيكون عامل زى اللى دخل أوضة ضلمة ومش شايف حد جوة *
*اللى يقول " بست " أنت ياض ..:smil15:*
*واللى يقولى "حاسب " يا عمنا دوست على رجلى ..:bomb:*
*واللى يقولى " ما تفتح يابا " أنت أتعميت ؟:fun_oops:*
*واللى ساكت خااالص وقاعد فى الركن بيتفرج ..:shutup22:*
*مش فاهم بجد ...هما انفزابليون لية ؟؟*

*وطبعا معظم الأنفزابليون أصحابى وحبايبى ..ويجمعنا ود ومحبة وأشياء أخرى :flowers:*
*أنا عارف انه ممكن حد يزعل منى ...بس إإإحياة النبى يا شيخ وياشيخة ماتزعلوا ...:flowers:*
*وجاوبنى على الأسئلة البسيطة دى من باب العلم بالشئ ولا الجهل بُه*
*- أية هو شعورك وأحساسك وأنت أنفيزبيل ؟*

*- هل ياترى ممكن فى مرة تسكنى على قفايا وتسألنى العلبة دى فيها أية ؟ وتطلب منى ان يكون فيها فيل ؟؟*

*- هل يرى الأنفزابليون بعضهم البعض ؟*

*يعنى أنت انفيزبيل ..شايف المتأنفز جنب منك ؟ وهو شايفك ؟*
*والا متأنفزبلين على بعض برضه ؟؟*

*معلش ماحدش يزعل ...مجرد فضوووول قاتل ..ليس إلا .. *
*أو ممكن تعتبره مجرد حقد عابر ...:fun_lol:*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ايه الحقد دة ؟؟ و تلقيح كلام و حالتك حالة .. لا يا سيدنا الاعضاء المباركيين العاديين اما يكونو انفيزبل مش بيشوفو بعض لكن المشرفيين يشوفوهم  
و بعدين مضايقينك فى ايه مش فاهمة انا ؟؟!! عجيب انت يا عوبد *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
> *ايه الحقد دة ؟؟ و تلقيح كلام و حالتك حالة .. لا يا سيدنا الاعضاء المباركيين العاديين اما يكونو انفيزبل مش بيشوفو بعض لكن المشرفيين يشوفوهم  *
> *و بعدين مضايقينك فى ايه مش فاهمة انا ؟؟!! عجيب انت يا عوبد *


*أفهم من كدة أن المُبارك الأنفزيبلاوى مش بيشوف المتأنفز اللى جنب منه ؟*
*طيب دة جواب اول سؤال ...*
*فين الباقى بقى ؟*
*أو حد يتطوع ويرد على بقية أسئلتى ....عاتتييى ياجماعة*
*قولوا لأخوكم ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*



- أية هو شعورك وأحساسك وأنت أنفيزبيل ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

اللهو الخفي ، والي متخاصم معاهم ما رح يعرفوا انك بالموضوع هع هع ^_^




			- هل ياترى ممكن فى مرة تسكنى على قفايا وتسألنى العلبة دى فيها أية ؟ وتطلب منى ان يكون فيها فيل ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش فاهم يا ابني .




			يعنى أنت انفيزبيل ..شايف المتأنفز جنب منك ؟ وهو شايفك ؟
والا متأنفزبلين على بعض برضه ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

لا محدش شايف حاجة .

وبلاش الغيرة دي




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2012)

*ههههههههههه تسجيل ضحك 
وسامحنى بقى مكسله اكتب هتابع فى صمت *


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 يوليو 2012)

*ياريتها جت على الاعضاء الانفزابليين وبس ياعبووود*
*دا كمان فى نصوص ومشاركات انفزابل فى المنتديات **دلوقتى *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *ياريتها جت على الاعضاء الانفزابليين وبس ياعبووود*​
> 
> *دا كمان فى نصوص ومشاركات انفزابل فى المنتديات **دلوقتى *​


*اللى غايظنى ان مافيش ولا أنفيزيبل واحد دخل متأنفز على الموضوع ورد عليا ...*
*الظاهر ان موضوعى متأنفز هو كمان * ؟؟
*يا ايها الأنفزابليون* *...أين انتم ردوا على المسكين اللى زى حالاتى ...*


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*أنا رديت*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أنا رديت*


*أنت منهم ؟؟*
*مش واخد بالى ...يمكن انا متعود أنه معظمهم أنفيزابيل ..*
*طيب رد على سؤالى بخصوص شعورك المتأنفز عن غيرك *


----------



## The Antiochian (14 يوليو 2012)

*هههههههههههه أيوا طلعت منهم .*
*مش موضوع شعور ، بس تحس أنك متجسس على البقية أو كما قلت لك اللهو الخفي ههههههههه*
*لكن غرضي كان تجنب رؤيتي في المنتدى من قبل أشخاص معينين ، وعدم معرفتهم بقراءتي لمواضيعهم .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *هههههههههههه أيوا طلعت منهم .*
> *مش موضوع شعور ، بس تحس أنك متجسس على البقية أو كما قلت لك اللهو الخفي ههههههههه*
> *لكن غرضي كان تجنب رؤيتي في المنتدى من قبل أشخاص معينين ، وعدم معرفتهم بقراءتي لمواضيعهم .*


*أحلى حاجة فيك ياصديقى العزيز هو صراحتك ...*
*أشكرك على هذه الصراحة النادرة ...ليك حق تتأنفز ع البشر *


----------



## My Rock (14 يوليو 2012)

الانفزابلية: هو مرض يصيب الاعضاء بعد اخضرارهم ويسبب لهم نقص مناعة ضد استعمال الخواص الجديدة التي يحصلون عليها نظرا للاخضرار. 
من السهل التعرف على المصابين بهذا المرض فاكثر الاعراض ظهوراً هو اختفاء العضو...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> الانفزابلية: هو مرض يصيب الاعضاء بعد اخضرارهم ويسبب لهم نقص مناعة ضد استعمال الخواص الجديدة التي يحصلون عليها نظرا للاخضرار.
> من السهل التعرف على المصابين بهذا المرض فاكثر الاعراض ضهورها هو اختفاء العضو...


*طيب تصدق بأية ؟ هتصدق ان شاء الله *
*أول مشوفتك ( ملعلع أحمر ) تحت قلت بس ياعبود ..*
*حاجة م الأتنين ..أما هتخضر زى أهل المريخ*
*أو حيتحذف موضوعك زى أهل الأنفيزييبل ...*
*أول مرة تشرفنى فى موضوع ليا ...مرسيه ياغالى *


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

*عارف يا عبود انا عمري ما حسيت بأحساسيسك دية *​


----------



## My Rock (14 يوليو 2012)

يعني لا يوجد سوى التخضير او الحذف...
تصدق بايه... تصدق غصبا عنك ان الزرق والخضر مفترين.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *عارف يا عبود انا عمري ما حسيت بأحساسيسك دية *​


*يبقى أنا اللى راجل ناقص ...:new6::new6::new6:*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يبقى أنا اللى راجل ناقص ...:new6::new6::new6:*


 
*هههههههه *
*طول عمرك فاهمني غلط :new6:*
*يا عم انت انا مشرف من سنين هنا ... وبشوف كل ال عامل فها غامض :smil15:*
*وقبل كل ده أعتقد وانا لما كنت اسود واخضر ... مكنتش الخصية دية منتشرة كدة *

*فعلشان كدة محستش بال بتحس بيه انت دلوقتي ... بس أستني كدة *
*هحاول أحس معاك :t17:*​


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> يعني لا يوجد سوى التخضير او الحذف...
> تصدق بايه... تصدق غصبا عنك ان الزرق والخضر مفترين.


*والنعمة كلامك صوح بس كمان معاهم المصفرين والبرتقاليين :new6:*

*كله بقي بيفتري عليك يا زعيم *
*لازم تعود وبقوة :bomb:*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههه *
> *طول عمرك فاهمني غلط :new6:*
> *يا عم انت انا مشرف من سنين هنا ... وبشوف كل ال عامل فها غامض :smil15:*
> *وقبل كل ده أعتقد وانا لما كنت اسود واخضر ... مكنتش الخصية دية منتشرة كدة *
> ...



*تحس ازاى و انت شايف كل الاعضاء حتى الانفيزبل منهم ؟؟ لن أنسى لك موقف اما اخدت كوبى من اسامى كل الاعضاء الموجوديين و منهم الانفيزبل و نزلتها فى موضوع لن انسى لك هذا ابدااااا :scenic:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هههههههه *
> *طول عمرك فاهمني غلط :new6:*
> *يا عم انت انا مشرف من سنين هنا ... وبشوف كل ال عامل فها غامض :smil15:*
> *وقبل كل ده أعتقد وانا لما كنت اسود واخضر ... مكنتش الخصية دية منتشرة كدة *​
> ...


*أقولك الأحساس انا شرحته فى أول مشاركة ...جرب تدخل موضوع وألغى خاصية الأشراف عندك ...مش عارف تعملها ازاى دى لكن حاول ..هتحس كانك داخل أوضة حجز فى القسم مقطوع عنها النور ..تخيل أنت بقى ..( بعد الشر عليك ) طبعا  *


----------



## My Rock (14 يوليو 2012)

يا توين انا يادوب متحمل الافتراءات الزرقاوية والخضراوية... تجي حضرتك محظر خير  تزيدها باصفر  وبرتقالي..
خايف يجي يوم اكون انا اسرة الاشراف بحالها..


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أقولك الأحساس انا شرحته فى أول مشاركة ...جرب تدخل موضوع وألغى خاصية الأشراف عندك ...مش عارف تعملها ازاى دى لكن حاول ..هتحس كانك داخل أوضة حجز فى القسم مقطوع عنها النور ..تخيل أنت بقى ..( بعد الشر عليك ) طبعا *


 
*يا عم والنعمة هحس ... بس أديني فرصة ... أخش زائر :new6:*​


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> يا توين انا يادوب متحمل الافتراءات الزرقاوية والخضراوية... تجي حضرتك محظر خير تزيدها باصفر وبرتقالي..
> خايف يجي يوم اكون انا اسرة الاشراف بحالها..


 
*والنعمة فكرة :new6:*
*وبعديها بقي نعمل ثورة ... ونطالب بأسقاط النظام :bomb:*​


----------



## Critic (14 يوليو 2012)

حد ليه شوق فى حاجة


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *تحس ازاى و انت شايف كل الاعضاء حتى الانفيزبل منهم ؟؟ لن أنسى لك موقف اما اخدت كوبى من اسامى كل الاعضاء الموجوديين و منهم الانفيزبل و نزلتها فى موضوع لن انسى لك هذا ابدااااا :scenic:*


*ذاكرة الجنس الناعم من حديد :new6:*​


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> حد ليه شوق فى حاجة


 
*بلطجي :bomb:*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> حد ليه شوق فى حاجة


*آدى ياسيدى واحد من اللى قاعدين فى الركن*
*فتح يابا ...أنت أعمى ؟؟؟*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (14 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههه. تسجيل ضحك علي رائ دونأ.


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 يوليو 2012)

انا بقي يا حج الواد اللي قاعد في الركن بعييييييييييييييد بيتفرج 
ولو سالتني خافي نفسك ليه
هسالك انا ساعتها واظهر ليه

في الحالتين انا مش موجود ومش فارق مع حد وقريبا ولا بلاش خلي قريبا لما يجي وقتها يمكن محدش ياخد باله اصلا

وممكن كمان اللي يشوف اسمي في اخر رد ميدخلش
لاني بقيت زي النقطه اللي في اخر السطر


واخيرا ميرسي يا عوبد علي الموضوع لاني حاسس ان جزء كبير منه يخصنا

اسمحلي بقي اسجل خروج علشان اللي فيا مكفيني


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2012)

[





> QUOTE=!! Coptic Lion !!;3235650]انا بقي يا حج الواد اللي قاعد في الركن بعييييييييييييييد بيتفرج
> ولو سالتني خافي نفسك ليه
> هسالك انا ساعتها واظهر ليه


*خليك يا عم فى الركن البعيد دماااغ بردو  اجيب فشار و اجى؟؟:new4: لو عملت كدا هلاقى مجموعه كبيره جايه ورايا اولهم شقاوه....مش عشانك.. علشان الفشار* :t33:



> في الحالتين انا مش موجود ومش فارق مع حد وقريبا ولا بلاش خلي قريبا لما يجي وقتها يمكن محدش ياخد باله اصلا


:thnk0001: راديا زمتك انا  مش "بعض" سئل عليك و قلب عليك الدنيا؟؟مش مهم لما تكون مش فارق مع الاخ "حد" و لا لو الاخ "محدش" ميخدش باله من غيابك. المهم ان فى كذا  "بعض"سئلو عليك! و تئكد إن الاخ "حد" و الاخ " محدش" لما يغيبو محدش هيسئل عنهم ....




> وممكن كمان اللي يشوف اسمي في اخر رد ميدخلش
> لاني بقيت زي النقطه اللي في اخر السطر


 لا تصدق إنت بقيت زى النقطه الى فى نص الدماغ ههههههههههههههههه
 مش عارفا الحقيقه لما حد يقول لحد "إنت هتنقطنى " او"انت هتجبلى النقطه "بتبقا مقصود النقطه دى تكون فين :dntknw:





> واخيرا ميرسي يا عوبد علي الموضوع لاني حاسس ان جزء كبير منه *يخص**نا*
> 
> اسمحلي بقي اسجل خروج علشان اللي فيا مكفيني



[/QUOTE]
 مين " نا" دول؟؟ من انتم؟؟ إلى الامام إلى الامام  هههههههههههههه
 علمتونا الغلاسه سبقناقم على التوبيكات :yahoo:

 و اخيرا يا عياد كلمه حق انا لما دخلت جديد هنا و مكنتش اعرف  غير عضوه واحده هى الى قلبت النت علشان القيها و لقتها هنا و سجلت علشان اكلمها...مكنتش اعرف شىء عن اى شىء و لا حد رحب بياكا عضو جديد (و لحد النهرده :ranting ههههههههه كان يوم مسبيرو كان الكل متوتر و حزين بس لقيت اعضاء جميله  منهم إنت  و بالوقت لقيت مساعده كبيره.. و كنت لما ابقا عايزا اعرف اعمل شىء ببقا محرجه اسئل مين فكنت بتابع اكثر الناس الى بتخدم بمحبه الكل  و كنت انت منهم علشان كدا كنت بسئلك بقلب جامد و الحقيقه عمرك ما اتئخرت.......
لو محدش من القدام هتكون فارق معاهم اتئكد إنك هتكون فارق بخدمتك الجميله مع اى عضو جديد....( انا بقيت قديمه دلوقتى و متودكه شويتين :spor24
 ارجع عياد تانى و اخدم بقلب و محبه منغير ما تنتظر الى يرض مساعدك او سوئالك و حتى لو الكل نسيك فى يوم  الضيقه هتلاقى كتير اوى وقفين حوليك و بيسئلو عليك و انا شوفت ده بعينى لما عملت الحادث و شوفت إذاى المنتدى إتقلب كولو من القلق عليك..
بطل حقن شوشو الى عمال تاخدها دى.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (15 يوليو 2012)

*معلس يا عبود لازم ادخل توبيكاتك و  الخبتها  ههههههههههههه*
* خلينا فى  الانفزابوليين هههههههههههههههههه هو  حلاوه الابشن  ده إنك تقدر تعمل شىء متقدرش تعمله فى الحقيقه  *
* دايما الواحد لما يتفرج على فلم سبيدر مان او سوبرمان بيبقا بيحلم و نفسه يحس بشعور الطيران و اللزق و المشى الحيط ده....*
* المنتدى هنا بيدى اوبشن فيلم " the Holloman" يعنى حقق شىء من المستحيل شعوره ... ياريت الاوبشن ده يتعمم بئا هههههههههههههههههههههههه *


----------



## ahm@d n@bil 1 (15 يوليو 2012)

*الأعضاء المحاورين لا يظهرون أبدا حتى عند دخولهم لملفات الأعضاء الشخصية ؟؟*

*يا ترى لماذا ؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> في الحالتين انا مش موجود و*مش فارق مع حد*


*طيب وأية رأيك بقى انك فارق معايا أنا ؟*


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2012)

*اولا ازيكم  ازيكم وكل سنه وانتم طيبين  ليا فتره مدخلتش ولا كتبت تعليقات وحشتنى  مواضيعكم ولمتكم يا اولاد الملك الرب يرعاكم*
*ثانيا يا عبود  لما يكون حد مهم زى حضرتك كده وله مواضيعه الشيقه اللذيذه ممكن نعتب عليه ليه بيدخل انفزبل   .. وفينه ومختفى ليه  معجبين بقا وكده هههه  ..لكن بعض الاعضاء زيى كده فعلا معرفته بالناس قليله ومش هيفرق مع حد دخل او مدخلش كمان فى بعض الاحيان الانسان بيكون مخنوق او عنده ظروف مش متحمل يحكى او يتكلم ويخاف من كم الضيق اللى جواه يزعل حد منه فبيفضل يكون اوف لاين او انفزبل علشان ميحتكش بحد وهو فى الحاله دى  بس .*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *معلس يا عبود لازم ادخل توبيكاتك و الخبتها ههههههههههههه*


* ( آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ) ...هههههههههه*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

نيفيان قال:


> *ثانيا يا عبود لما يكون حد مهم زى حضرتك كده وله مواضيعه الشيقه اللذيذه ممكن نعتب عليه ليه بيدخل انفزبل .. وفينه ومختفى ليه معجبين بقا وكده هههه ..لكن بعض الاعضاء زيى كده فعلا معرفته بالناس قليله ومش هيفرق مع حد دخل او مدخلش كمان فى بعض الاحيان الانسان بيكون مخنوق او عنده ظروف مش متحمل يحكى او يتكلم ويخاف من كم الضيق اللى جواه يزعل حد منه فبيفضل يكون اوف لاين او انفزبل علشان ميحتكش بحد وهو فى الحاله دى بس .*


*مين قال بقى مش هتفرقى مع حد ؟؟*
*لا ياستى هتفرقى معانا كلنا كتير ...خليكى متفاعلة معانا وأحنا كلنا هنفتقدك *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2012)

ahm@d n@bil 1 قال:


> *الأعضاء المحاورين لا يظهرون أبدا حتى عند دخولهم لملفات الأعضاء الشخصية ؟؟*
> 
> *يا ترى لماذا ؟؟*


*بنتكلم عن الأنفزابليون بوجه عااام ...*
*سألناهم ولم يرد سوى قلة قليلة ...منشوف*


----------



## +febronia+ (15 يوليو 2012)

ههههههههه اصل دي الموضة ياا عبودة 
وقدام شوية هتبقي في قفل الرسايل الخاصة والزوار :new6:


----------



## soul & life (15 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مين قال بقى مش هتفرقى مع حد ؟؟*
> *لا ياستى هتفرقى معانا كلنا كتير ...خليكى متفاعلة معانا وأحنا كلنا هنفتقدك *


 
ميرسى يا عبوود دا بس من زوئك ... وانا بكون متفاعله بالفعل لما بتكون عندى القدره على كده  تحياتى للجميع الرب يبارك حياتكم


----------



## إيمليــآ (16 يوليو 2012)

*,.*

ههههههههــ كدهـ يفتكروآ إن آلأعضآء آلزرقآوية بتحسد أو بتنفسن ..*"* حآشآ ومآشآ  *"*
هو بم إن عمرى مآ كنت وآلله أعلم لو أصلاً هكون .." *إنفيزآبلية* "
فهقولكـ رأيى من خلآل .. آلميل أو آلفيس

كتير بنعمل أوف لآين أو busy .. علشآن مش بنكون عآيزين نتكلم مع كل آلنآس
مش لإنهم وحشين أو مخآصمينهم مثلاً ^_^
بس بنكون عآيزين نختآر نكلم مين وإمتى حسب آلمود بتآعنآ ومعرفتنآ بآلنآس دى

*فهى تقريباً بتبقى كدهـ علشآن يبقوآ حريين فى إختيآرهم يكلموآ مين* & *ويردوآ على أى موآضيع*


شكراً ليكـ مستر فيزآبل 



*.،*
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.*​
> 
> ههههههههــ كدهـ يفتكروآ إن آلأعضآء آلزرقآوية بتحسد أو بتنفسن ..*"* حآشآ ومآشآ ​​


* ويفتكروا لية ؟*
*أنا فعلا بانفسن ...حد له شوق فى حاجة ؟*


> بس بنكون عآيزين نختآر نكلم مين وإمتى حسب آلمود بتآعنآ ومعرفتنآ بآلنآس دى





> *فهى تقريباً بتبقى كدهـ علشآن يبقوآ حريين فى إختيآرهم يكلموآ مين* & *ويردوآ على أى موآضيع*​
> 
> شكراً ليكـ مستر فيزآبل
> ​
> ​


​*لأ الفيس والميل حاجة تانية ..أنا باتكلم هنا*
*بيبقى أنفيزبيل وأنا شايف وعارف وهارش انه متأنفز* ..
*لو متأنفز ومش هيرد ...ماشى ...لكن يتأنفز ويدخل يرد*
*باحس انى قاعد فى اوضة ضلمة وكل اصحابى بيتنأوزوا عليا *


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2012)

*الموضوع دة كان فى دماغى من فتره ...*
*كنت عماله افكر .... الانفيزابل هنا لزومه ايه .... *
*يعنى لو على الميل اقولك عادى ...شخصياً معظم وقتى على الميل ببقى انفيزابل 
عشان بدخل اكلم حد معين اخلص معاه شغل واقفل ..... *
*انما فى المنتدى .... ليه ؟؟؟؟*
*عشان اقرا مواضيع براحتى ومحدش يعرف انى قريتها ومردش*
*طيب مانا حره ادخل اقرا وصاحب الموضوع يشوف انى دخلت او مدخلتش ومردتش*
*عادى ........... دى حريه شخصيه .......
 مش محتاجه انى استخبى من حد ... بس يمكن بردو المتأنفزين ليهم وجهة نظرهم بردو ....
 بعيداً عن اطار قرائة المواضيع وكدة .... واحياناً بتبقى حاله نفسيه ..... 
مش عارفه بصراحه .... بأنتظار وجهات نظر بقية المتأنفزين*
*
فكره حلوه يا فندم *​


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

انا هجيبلكوا من الآخر
اللى اتعود على وضع انفيزيبول, لو جرب يرجع تانى ظاهر , بيحس انه عريان , بس كدة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

*آآآآآآه ...وايت بتقوم الدنيا على دماغ عبود ...*
*على العموم بما انك مُباركة ومش متأنفزة ...يبقى نشوف رأيى المتأنفزين ...لسة اللستة كبيرة قوى ...*
*بس كلهم أصحابى ومش توقعينى معاهم الله لا يسيئك ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا هجيبلكوا من الآخر
> اللى اتعود على وضع انفيزيبول, لو جرب يرجع تانى ظاهر , بيحس انه عريان , بس كدة


*حالة تعود يعنى ؟*
*مجرد تعود ؟؟*


----------



## white.angel (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *آآآآآآه ...وايت بتقوم الدنيا على دماغ عبود ...*
> *على العموم بما انك مُباركة ومش متأنفزة ...يبقى نشوف رأيى المتأنفزين ...لسة اللستة كبيرة قوى ...*
> *بس كلهم أصحابى ومش توقعينى معاهم الله لا يسيئك ...*


*انا قولت حاجة ...... دة انا حتى بحب اخدمك :t33:*​


----------



## Critic (16 يوليو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *حالة تعود يعنى ؟*
> *مجرد تعود ؟؟*


بالظبط
انا مرة ضربت فى دماغى وقلت انا هرجع ظاهر , لأن اصلا الوضع الخفى ملوش معنى لأن كله بيكون عارف انك فاتح لو دخل بروفايلك , هو يوم واحد ومستحملتش وسترت نفسى تانى :t33:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *انا قولت حاجة ...... دة انا حتى بحب اخدمك :t33:*​


*الخدمة مردودة لك قريب قوى قوى*
*ارجعى انتى بس من الأجازة وربنا يسهل *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> بالظبط
> انا مرة ضربت فى دماغى وقلت انا هرجع ظاهر , لأن اصلا الوضع الخفى ملوش معنى لأن كله بيكون عارف انك فاتح لو دخل بروفايلك , هو يوم واحد ومستحملتش وسترت نفسى تانى :t33:


*للدرجة دى يافادى *
*الآنفيزابلية مهمة جدا فى حياة الفرد مننا ؟؟؟*
*طيب ممكن تسلفنى الخاصية دى يوم واحد أجرب ؟*


----------



## انت شبعي (31 مايو 2013)

هههههههه
تعالى نقر عليهم يا عبود يمكن يخافوا على نفسهم و يشيلوا طاقية الاخفاء اللي هما لابسينها دي
لا و اللي غايظنى ان عدد الانفزبوليون يتزايد
وباء و تفشى ف البلاد يا جدعان


----------

